# Macbook oder Windows?



## Apfelringo (25. Juli 2011)

Hiho Pcgh Community,
Ich habe mir vor einen Laptop zu kaufen, hauptsächlich für Multimedia ( Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt etc..).Und natürlich das ein oder andere Spielchen ( wow, tf2, css, sc2 später vll noch diablo3)
Nun, ich hörte das Macbooks in diesem bereich sehr gut sein sollen, durch die viele vorinstallierte Software ( und schick sehen die dinge ja auch aus^^).
Doch Macbooks ein entscheidendes Manko, den Preis!
Ich meine ich wäre bereit ein tausender oder mehr hinzulegen, wenn es sich den lohnt.
Was macht die dinger eigentlich so teuer? Ist es wirklich nur die marke "Apple"?
Oder:
Ist es vll doch besser ein Windwos Notebook zu nehmen das bessere Hardware als ein Macbook hat und weniger kostet?
Das ding soll Hauptsächlich als mobiler Zweitrechner dienen. Ernstahft zocken tuh ich nur auf meinem Desktop Boliden (naja is inzwischen kein Bolide mehr... :/)

Vielleicht finden sich hier ja ein paar Mac oder ex Mac/windows Besitzer die mich beraten können^^
Aber bitte keine Windwos/mac Fanatiker!!! Die sich dann hier mit vulgärer Wortgewalt ein duell liefern wollen!!


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

Bei Apple bekommt man das wofür man bezahlt. Ist auch logisch, dass Win Notebooks billiger sind, denn sie bieten auch weniger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Kauf ein günstiges Notebook, wieso mehr für ein Mac ausgeben, der nichts besser kann als ausgeschaltet hübsch aussehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Bei Apple bekommt man das wofür man bezahlt. Ist auch logisch, dass Win Notebooks billiger sind, denn sie bieten auch weniger.


 Startpost bitte lesen 


Apfelringo schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber bitte keine Windwos/mac Fanatiker!!! Die sich dann hier mit vulgärer Wortgewalt ein duell liefern wollen!!


 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Apfelringo (25. Juli 2011)

Und für was bezahle ich da?
Und was bietet windows weniger?
konkretisiere^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juli 2011)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> Und für was bezahle ich da?
> Und was bietet windows weniger?
> konkretisiere^^


 Am besten schaust du mal im örtlichen Elektronikgeschäft, meistens stehen da auch Macs, teste es einfach mal aus.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf ein günstiges Notebook, wieso mehr für ein Mac ausgeben, der nichts besser kann als ausgeschaltet hübsch aussehen.


 Design? Verarbeitung? Trackpad? Gestenbedienung? Multimedia Apps (iLife Suite)? Wertstabilität? Welches Windows Notebook bietet das?


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Startpost bitte lesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 du ebenfalls


Apfelringo schrieb:


> Und für was bezahle ich da?
> Und was bietet windows weniger?
> konkretisiere^^


 
Ein Win Notebook mit der Qualität eines MBP kostet mindestens gleich viel, aber leider sind viele Leute so naiv und achten nur auf die Hardware.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Design? Verarbeitung? Trackpad? Gestenbedienung? Multimedia Apps (iLife Suite)? Wertstabilität? Welches Windows Notebook bietet das?


 
Design ist Geschmackssache, Verarbeitung auch (hab da schon genug klapperige Macs gesehen), Wozu ein Trackpad? Was soll der Quatsch mit Gestenbedienung? Die Apps sind Kostenfallen und Verarschung, mehr nicht und über Wertstabilität müssen wir im Hardwarebereich nun wirklich nicht reden.


----------



## ToPPi (25. Juli 2011)

Ein stylisches Windows Notebook mit guter Verarbeitung und ziemlich coolem Akkukonzept wäre z.B. das HP Envy 14. Gibts auch in einer 17" Version.
Einziges Manko ist imo, dass HP das Radiance Display nicht mehr verbaut. 

Vom Funfaktor her finde ich aber OS X besser. Ist zwar mittlerweile auch auf vielen Notebooks installierbar, aber nicht immer gibt es Treiber für alles.


Letzlich würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob die P/L für dich beim Macbook gegeben ist. Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mir lieber ein 13er Envy statt Macbook geholt, da ich kein Multitouch brauche und das Gerät preislich deutlich attraktiver war.


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Design ist Geschmackssache, Verarbeitung auch (hab da schon genug klapperige Macs gesehen), Wozu ein Trackpad? Was soll der Quatsch mit Gestenbedienung? Die Apps sind Kostenfallen und Verarschung, mehr nicht und über Wertstabilität müssen wir im Hardwarebereich nun wirklich nicht reden.


 
Schlichtes und edles Design kommt immer gut an, aber soll ja Leute geben die Notebooks mögen die wie Raumschiffe aussehen 
Klapprige Macs musst du mir zeigen, ok? Die Verarbeitung vom aktuellen MBP ist konkurrenzlos.
Das Trackpad wird du zu schätzen wissen, wenn du es mal benutzt.
Wie können Apps Kostenfallen sein, die gratis beim Mac dabei sind?
Zu Wertstabilität: Schau dir an, was gebrauchte Macs bei Ebay kosten und dann gleich alte PCs, na was fällt auf?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Schlichtes und edles Design kommt immer gut an, aber soll ja Leute geben die Notebooks mögen die wie Raumschiffe aussehen



Mein Asus Notebook ist auch schlicht und elegant. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Klapprige Macs musst du mir zeigen, ok? Die Verarbeitung vom aktuellen MBP ist konkurrenzlos.



Tja, nicht immer sind die gut, man kann auch mal ins Klo greifen, Apple lässt eben auch nur in China fertigen.



Ezio schrieb:


> Das Trackpad wird du zu schätzen wissen, wenn du es mal benutzt.



Ich kenne das Trackpad, daher finde ich es nicht gut, ich benutze ein Pad nur dann, wenn ich keine Maus benutzen kann. DAs gilt für Mac ebenso wie für Windows Notebooks.



Ezio schrieb:


> Wie können Apps Kostenfallen sein, die gratis beim Mac dabei sind?



Schon mal Lion gesehen und dessen Apps?



Ezio schrieb:


> Zu Wertstabilität: Schau dir an, was gebrauchte Macs bei Ebay kosten und dann gleich alte PCs, na was fällt auf?



Und?
Dafür bezahlt man auch den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis. So gesehen ist es ein starkes Verlustgeschäft, denn der Wertverlust ist ebenso hoch.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juli 2011)

Hat der TE nicht gesagt, kein Mac/PC "Krieg"? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

> Mein Asus Notebook ist auch schlicht und elegant.


nicht so schlicht und elegant wie mein Apple Notebook 


> Tja, nicht immer sind die gut, man kann auch mal ins Klo greifen, Apple lässt eben auch nur in China fertigen.


Allein vom Material sind die 90% der Notebooks überlegen.


> Ich kenne das Trackpad, daher finde ich es nicht gut, ich benutze ein Pad nur dann, wenn ich keine Maus benutzen kann. DAs gilt für Mac ebenso wie für Windows Notebooks.


Ich benutze das Trackpad lieber als jede Maus, werd mir auch bald das Magic Trackpad fürn Desktop holen 


> Schon mal Lion gesehen und dessen Apps?


Klar ich benutze Lion, was ist damit?


> Dafür bezahlt man auch den doppelten oder dreifachen Preis. So gesehen ist es ein starkes Verlustgeschäft, denn der Wertverlust ist ebenso hoch.


Zeig mir mal ein Notebook, das IN ALLEN BEREICHEN mit dem MBP mithalten kann. Gibts nicht. Nur Teil-Alternativen und die sind bereits gleicht teuer wie das MBP.




> Hat der TE nicht gesagt, kein Mac/PC "Krieg"?


ist wohl nicht möglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> nicht so schlicht und elegant wie mein Apple Notebook



Nicht jeder ist Fan von der Mac Oberfläche und dass Apple gerne mit Anschlüssen spart. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Trackpad lieber als jede Maus, werd mir auch bald das Magic Trackpad fürn Desktop holen



Ich hab das Ding mal ausprobiert, war absolut nicht mein Fall, keine Ahnung, was daran gut sein soll.



Ezio schrieb:


> Klar ich benutze Lion, was ist damit?



Ist mir schon zuviel iPhone drin, muss ich nicht haben.



Ezio schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein Notebook, das IN ALLEN BEREICHEN mit dem MBP mithalten kann. Gibts nicht. Nur Teil-Alternativen und die sind bereits gleicht teuer wie das MBP.



Beim Notebook geht es in erster Linie darum es zu benutzen und dafür reicht eben ein 500€ Book völlig aus. Mehr will der TE ja gar nicht, einfach was für Unterwegs haben. Da könnte man glatt ein AMD Fusion Book empfehlen.


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Juli 2011)

Ein neues OS ist beim mac viel günstiger (das lion ist 39 CHf so viel ich weiss)

Bei einem allfälligen wiedrr verkauf in 2-3 Jahren wirst du immmer noch einen guten Preis bekommen im gegensatz zu win books (mein 2 Jahre alter Latitude musste ich fast verschenken in der bucht trotz 1 Jahr rest garentie (200CHF 2x2.5 GHz quattro graka und 4gb ram) ein macbook der klasse und jahrgang bringt noch min einen 1000er (15-17") und der 13er 2.4GhZ und 2.26 GhZ bringen noch 800-900

MfG


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

> Nicht jeder ist Fan von der Mac Oberfläche und dass Apple gerne mit Anschlüssen spart.


Das meiste Zubehör ist wireless, benutze eigentlich keinen Anschluss außer den fürs Netzteil 


> Beim Notebook geht es in erster Linie darum es zu benutzen und dafür reicht eben ein 500€ Book völlig aus. Mehr will der TE ja gar nicht, einfach was für Unterwegs haben. Da könnte man glatt ein AMD Fusion Book empfehlen.


Ging es nicht um Videoschnitt? Das sollte schon etwas Leistung haben.


> Ist mir schon zuviel iPhone drin, muss ich nicht haben.


Was ist dabei bitte eine Kostenfalle? Es kostet nur 23€ und Windows mindestens 70.


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> (...)
> Ging es nicht um Videoschnitt? Das sollte schon etwas Leistung haben.


 Bei gleicher Leistung sind Windows-Laptops günstiger, bei gleichem Preis schneller oder ein wenig von beidem 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (25. Juli 2011)

...bei wesentlich schlechterer Qualität und OS.


----------



## Reytiros (26. Juli 2011)

ich habe mir vor einem Jahr ein MacBook Pro 13" zugelegt und bin noch heute begeistert. 
Beleuchtete Tastatur, Helligkeitssensor, fast lautlos unter Mac OS X, 8 - 10 Stunden Akkulaufzeit und dazu noch perfekt verarbeitet.
Ich persönlich benutze am Mac keine Maus mehr, finde das sehr große Trackpad viel angenehmer mit den Multi Touch Gesten.
Das Display ist sehr hell und die Farben sind super. Nachteil ist halt, dass das Display glänzt.
Alles läuft flüssig auch ohne SSD, ich war unter Windows gewohnt, mal alle 6 Monate den PC neuzuinstallieren. Dies entfällt am Mac.
Ja manchmal ärgere ich mich auch, dass es hier und da kein passendes Programm für Mac OS X gibt, aber die meisten Dinge, die es für Windows gibt, gibt es auch für den Mac.
Viele Spiele gibt es nicht, aber dazu kann man via BootCamp Windows installieren. Naja auf dem Mac kann man zwar zocken, aber man sollte keine Wunder erwarten. Aber deine Spiele sollten ziemlich gut laufen. Zum Zocken verwende ich lieber meinen Windows Rechner.
Videobearbeitung geht auch prima, ich habe Adobe After Effects CS4 und iMovie auf dem Mac.
Funktioniert ganz gut, aber wenn du das professionell machen willst, solltest du dir was leistungsfähigeres holen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, natürlich kriegt man bessere Hardware für den Preis, aber die Qualität und Verarbeitung stimmt bei Apple.


edit: Welche Displaygröße soll es eigentlich sein?


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

Solange Apple keine Matten-Displays anbietet würde ich mir eine andere Alternative suchen. Unterwegs kann so ein Glare-Display sehr störend sein.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

Reytiros schrieb:


> ich habe mir vor einem Jahr ein MacBook Pro 13" zugelegt und bin noch heute begeistert.
> Beleuchtete Tastatur, Helligkeitssensor, fast lautlos unter Mac OS X, 8 - 10 Stunden Akkulaufzeit und dazu noch perfekt verarbeitet.
> Ich persönlich benutze am Mac keine Maus mehr, finde das sehr große Trackpad viel angenehmer mit den Multi Touch Gesten.
> Das Display ist sehr hell und die Farben sind super. Nachteil ist halt, dass das Display glänzt.
> ...



Dachte an ein 13 zoller oder maximal 15.


----------



## AeroX (26. Juli 2011)

Ohne die restlichen Posts zu lesen empfehl ich dir ein MacBook. 

Ich hab mir auch vor kurzem eins geholt und bin hell auf begeistert. Hatte vorher auch Jahre lang Windows usw. 

Aber das kann mit mac überhaupt vergleichen. Keine Abstürze mehr, kaum Wartezeit alles geht Ruck zuck und ich hab noch den core2duo drunter und wd hdd. 
Die bedienfreundlichkeit ist super und ich kam nach 2 Tagen mit mac auf alles klar  

Also dauert es nicht lange bis man sich ungewöhnt hat. 
Der einzigste hacken ist wirklich der Preis. 

Die hardware ist wirklich perfekt mit den mac os abgestimmt bzw andersrum  
Es läuft und läuft und läuft  

MfG

Edit: zur displaygröße: 
Villt guckst du dir bei Saturn oder MM mal die größen an. Dann kannst du entscheiden ob dir 13zoll reicht  
Hört sich aber kleiner an als es wirklich ist.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ohne die restlichen Posts zu lesen empfehl ich dir ein MacBook.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch vor kurzem eins geholt und bin hell auf begeistert. Hatte vorher auch Jahre lang Windows usw.
> 
> ...



Ja ich schaue heute mal bei örtlichen Saturn vorbei und schau mir die Dinger mal an, vielleicht hat das Saturn Fachpersonal auch noch das ein oder ander zu dem Gerät zu sagen.


----------



## oGuzee (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich war eingefleischte Win-User. Bis ich mit meiner Freundin zusammenkam die einen Mac besitzt.
Als ich so mit dem Ding rumgefuchtelt habe ist mir klar geworden wie einfach es ist einen "Rechner" zu benutzen. Es ist so einfach, das du nich mal drauf kommst das es so einfach sein könnte weil du eben WinDoof gewohnt bist!
Habe mir daraufhin auch einen gekauft! 13" i5 Dual-Core. Geil! Mit SSD drin macht das Ding, und das schwöre ich bei meinem Grab, keinen Mucks! Nichts, man hört einfach nichts!
Natürlich ist Windows für mich immernoch OS1 aber beim Mac wird man einfach glücklich weils halt so einfach ist!
Irgendwann lässt die begeisterung nach, und du kannst alles aus dem FF wie bei Windows! Aber trotzdem ist es benutzerfreundlicher als Windows! 

Zocken brauchst du echt nicht auf den Dingern, das bringt nichts! Aber so für Video und Bild nebenbei macht es schon krass spaß! Und das TrackPad ist einfach ein genuss! Das ist sooooo geil! Es ist krass komfortabel!

Zum Spiegeln: Es gibt Anti-Glare-Displays!


----------



## thysol (26. Juli 2011)

Ich wuerde dir spontan zum Schenker XMG A501 raten.

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Das ist eines der besten Allround Notebooks die mann aktuell kaufen kann. Macbooks dagegen sind deutlich teurer und haben nicht so gute Allround Qualitaeten wie das Schenker.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> (...)


 Warum hat das mit dem Spiegeldisplay eine höhere Auflösung? Wollen die Hersteller es nicht begreifen?? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dir spontan zum Schenker XMG A501 raten.
> 
> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
> 
> Das ist eines der besten Allround Notebooks die mann aktuell kaufen kann. Macbooks dagegen sind deutlich teurer und haben nicht so gute Allround Qualitaeten wie das Schenker.


 
Also ich muss sagen, das Teil sieht sehr gut aus 
Und die Hardware is frei Konfigurierbar, gefällt mir...


----------



## thysol (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum hat das mit dem Spiegeldisplay eine höhere Auflösung? Wollen die Hersteller es nicht begreifen??
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Er muss ja nicht das Spiegel Display nehmen. Standard-maessig ist ein Non-Glare Display mit 1600x900 verbaut. Die Aufloesung sollte bei 15" doch voellig ausreichen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Er muss ja nicht das Spiegel Display nehmen. Standard-maessig ist ein Non-Glare Display mit 1600x900 verbaut. Die Aufloesung sollte bei 15" doch voellig ausreichen.


 Trotzdem hat man mit dem Spiegeldisplay einen Vorteil zum selben Preis.
Zum Glück barauche ich keine Laptop...
Ansonsten sieht der Laptop gut aus 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## thysol (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat man mit dem Spiegeldisplay einen Vorteil zum selben Preis.


 
Stimmt, kann es aber trotzdem auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Erstens spiegelt es, zweitens finde ich sind 1080p bei 15" zu viel des guten und drittens laufen Spiele fluessiger auf 1600x900 als auf 1920x1080.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

Was halted ihr von dem hier:
Asus K53 / X53SV-SX178V Core i7 Preiskracher mit Blu-ray

Sieht doch gut aus oder?


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn du keine hohen Ansprüche an Verarbeitung, Eingabegeräte, Lautheit und Akkulaufzeit hast, kannst du das schon nehmen.


----------



## Ahab (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann die Thinkpad Edge Reihe empfehlen.  Die Verarbeitung ist echt top, meines Erachtens genauso wie ein Macbook (*abgesehen* von den Pro- und Air-Versionen mit Alu Chassis, die toppt echt nichts so schnell). 

Gerade wenn man mit der Leistung eines Athlon II X2 Neo oder E-350  zufrieden ist, bekommt man hier ein geniales 13"-Book mit super  P/L-Verhältnis, und für ~500€ gibts auch einen flotten i3. 

Und was die Lautstärke angeht (weil hier so viele von ihrem Macbook mit  SSD schwärmen): ich habe auch eine SSD eingebaut, folglich ist meins im  Normalobetrieb auch komplett geräuschlos! Das hat nichts mit Apple zu  tun, sondern mit der verbauten Hardware.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Die Verarbeitung ist echt top, meines Erachtens genauso wie ein Macbook


Du meinst das MacBook, das es nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Du meinst das MacBook, das es nicht mehr gibt?


 Doch das gibt es, es wird nur nicht mehr hergestellt.
Solltest du eigentlich wissen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## AeroX (26. Juli 2011)

Jo wird nicht mehr gebaut. Ich hab mir noch eins mit Alu Chassis geholt 

Ein MacBook pro ist wohl das beste bei mac für unterwegs.  

Das ist Klasse, so ne Verarbeitung ist echt einmalig


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn du keine hohen Ansprüche an Verarbeitung, Eingabegeräte, Lautheit und Akkulaufzeit hast, kannst du das schon nehmen.


 
Könntest du mal dein ewiges "Apple ist so geil und alles andere beschissen" lassen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könntest du mal dein ewiges "Apple ist so geil und alles andere beschissen" lassen?


 Finde ich auch, ohne Apple schlechtzureden.
Es gibt auch gute Laptops ohne Mac!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Solange es keine Apple Netbooks gibt, ist es eh alles wurscht. Wer kauft sich schon ein Mac Book Air, weil er ein kleines Book ohne Laufwerk will.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Doch das gibt es, es wird nur nicht mehr hergestellt.
> Solltest du eigentlich wissen
> 
> 
> ...


 wie sollte es sonst gemeint sein? 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könntest du mal dein ewiges "Apple ist so geil und alles andere beschissen" lassen?


 Ich hab nur Fakten aufgezählt. Die beiden Books spielen in ganz verschiedenen Ligen, alles andere wäre ein Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich.



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, ohne Apple schlechtzureden.
> Es gibt auch gute Laptops ohne Mac!
> 
> 
> ...


 Stimmt, dann sollte man aber kein MBP mit billigen Teilen vergleichen, die nur mit Hardware blenden. Als richtige Alternative nenne ich mal das Dell XPS 15z!



> Solange es keine Apple Netbooks gibt, ist es eh alles wurscht. Wer kauft sich schon ein Mac Book Air, weil er ein kleines Book ohne Laufwerk will.


Leute die auf Qualität achten?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich hab nur Fakten aufgezählt. Die beiden Books spielen in ganz verschiedenen Ligen, alles andere wäre ein Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich.


 Was bringt ein 3000€ Macbook(Pro meinetwegen -.-), wenn ein 700€ Winschei_e Laptop ausreicht?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

Warum kauft sich jemand einen Lamborghini wenn ein Golf reicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Warum kauft sich jemand einen Lamborghini wenn ein Golf reicht?


 
Keine Autovergleiche, die hinken immer.

Ein Mac Book Pro spricht eine völlig andere Käuferschicht an als ein 700€ Notebook.
Der Mac Käufer interessiert sich nicht für sinnvolle Dinge und Preis/Leistung, er kauft, damit er sich darauf was einbilden kann, weil er geltungsbedürftig ist, mehr nicht.
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man Glanzoberflächen stylisch finden kann, auf dem man jeden Fingerabdruck sehen kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Warum kauft sich jemand einen Lamborghini wenn ein Golf reicht?


Um Anzugeben, kannst du meine Frage beantworten?
Keine Appleboys, hat der TE doch geschrieben -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Ein Mac Book Pro spricht eine völlig andere Käuferschicht an als ein 700€ Notebook.


Sag ich doch, warum wird es dann damit verglichen?


> Der Mac Käufer interessiert sich nicht für sinnvolle Dinge und Preis/Leistung, er kauft, damit er sich darauf was einbilden kann, weil er geltungsbedürftig ist, mehr nicht.


in Preis/LEISTUNG steht die Leistung also nur für Hardware  Wer das glaubt, ist verblendet genug um bei MM und Aldi einzukaufen.
Es gibt Leute die damit ARBEITEN, auch BERUFLICH wo man auf zuverlässige Systeme angewiesen ist.


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man Glanzoberflächen stylisch finden kann, auf dem man jeden Fingerabdruck sehen kann.


richtig, deswegen haben alle neuen Macs auch ein mattes Alugehäuse 



> Um Anzugeben, kannst du meine Frage beantworten?
> Keine Appleboys, hat der TE doch geschrieben -.-


Wäre eine schöne Welt ohne Vorurteile, nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

Übrigens gibt es das Weiße MacBook noch: White MacBook Not Dead Yet: Still Available for Educational Institutions - MacRumors.com.
Aber nur für Schulen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, warum wird es dann damit verglichen?



Weil du gleiche Systeme nun mal mit einander vergleichen kannst, auch deinen Lambo mit dem Golf.
Und bis auf eine Sache schneidet der Lambo immer schlechter ab als der Golf. 



Ezio schrieb:


> in Preis/LEISTUNG steht die Leistung also nur für Hardware  Wer das glaubt, ist verblendet genug um bei MM und Aldi einzukaufen.
> Es gibt Leute die damit ARBEITEN, auch BERUFLICH wo man auf zuverlässige Systeme angewiesen ist.



Mac ist nicht zuverlässiger als Windows, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.
Und Apple ist nicht zuverlässiger als Asus, Dell oder sonst wer.
Und die Medion Notebooks sind nicht so schlecht, wie man immer denkt.



Ezio schrieb:


> richtig, deswegen haben alle neuen Macs auch ein mattes Alugehäuse



Und der Bildschirm Bereich ist schwarz und hochglanz. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Wäre eine schöne Welt ohne Vorurteile, nicht?


 
Jop, deine Vorurteile kenne wir ja jetzt alle.


----------



## syn0ox (26. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass es absolut keinen Sinn hat, mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die andere Menschen als 'geltungsbedürftig' o. ä. titulieren bzw. beleidigen, weil sich sich irgendein bestimmtes Produkt kaufen, das nicht den eigenen Wünschen, Ansprüchen und Anforderungen genügt.

Mittlerweile lässt sich jeder einzelne Thread, in denen Horden von Apple-Hatern ständig versuchen, den blöden Mac- oder iPhone-Nutzern davon zu überzeugen, wie schlecht doch ihr Gerät ist, und dann in Wutausbrüche samt Provokationen und Beleidigungen verfallen, wenn jemand mal sagt, dass das jeweilige Apple-Produkt für ihn das Richtige ist und er mit einem anderen Produkt nicht so glücklich wäre, nur noch mit einem müden Lächeln betrachten. Das gerne als so nervig betitelte Verhalten von angeblichen Fanboys sehe ich hier lange nicht mehr. Was nervt, ist nur noch die Gegenseite, die es anscheinend nicht aushalten kann, dass es eine andere Zielgruppe gibt, die tatsächlich nicht aus minderbemittelten und 'geltungsbedürftigen' Idioten besteht - wie es immer dargestellt wird. Wirkliche Diskussionen wird man hier leider nie finden können.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Mac ist nicht zuverlässiger als Windows, das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.


Die Profis der Grafik/Audio/Video-Industrie lügen sicher nicht.


> Und Apple ist nicht zuverlässiger als Asus, Dell oder sonst wer.


War es nicht Asus wo so viele den Support bemängelt haben?


> Und der Bildschirm Bereich ist schwarz und hochglanz.


Die große Zielgruppe will Glanzdisplays,  also werden diese auch verbaut. Beim MBP 15 u 17 gibts übrigens eine matt Option 


> Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass es absolut keinen Sinn hat, mit Leuten zu diskutieren, die andere Menschen als 'geltungsbedürftig' o. ä. titulieren bzw. beleidigen, weil sich sich irgendein bestimmtes Produkt kaufen, das nicht den eigenen Wünschen, Ansprüchen und Anforderungen genügt.


seh ich genau so! es hat nichts mit Menschen persönlich zutun welches Produkt man kauft!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

Nur warum beim 13" nicht?

Allerdings würde ich mir atm kein MBP kaufen.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

Also ich war gerade bei Saturn und habe mir mal ein paar Note/macbooks angeschaut und muss sagen, rein vom äußerliches und der Verarbeitung is der mac den anderen weit überlegen.
Und auch das Display, ist trotz der geringeren Auflösung, schärfer und farbvoller als das eines Notebooks welches ungefähr in der selben Preisklasse liegt. ( angeschaut habe ich mir eine Sony vaios und Asus modelle)
Und das OS konnte ich mir nur kurz anschauen, (die leute standen förmlich schlange) deshalb kann ich mir da noch keine Meinung bilden. Aber es ist aufjedenfall schon deutlich anders als Windows.


----------



## oGuzee (26. Juli 2011)

Alter wie oft denn noch? Man kann MacBook Pro's mit einem Anti-Glare System kaufen!
Dazu kommt noch, dass das MacBook sehr stabil ist aufgrund des Unibodys!

Hört auf mit dem Fanboytum! 

Der TE möchte damit auch mal spielen, das würde ich beim MacBook nicht machen, die Leistung fehlt wirklich!
Wenn du aber damit einfach mal Surfen willst, Office und ein wenig "Amatuer"Bildbearbeitung machen willst ist das MacBook wirklich ideal! 

MacBook FTW!


//EDIT: Hahahah war nur ein Gag!
//EDIT: Also das mit dem Fanboytum


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Der TE möchte damit auch mal spielen, das würde ich beim MacBook nicht machen, die Leistung fehlt wirklich!


"normale" Spiele wie COD 4 gehen sogar am 13er Modell mit Intel Grafik. Kenne auch jemanden der auf einem 15er Crysis 2 zockt.


----------



## syn0ox (26. Juli 2011)

Apfelringo schrieb:


> [...]


 
Du darfst allerdings auch nicht die MacBooks mit den 'Blu-Ray-Sensations-Preiskracher-Highspeed-Riesen-Display-Mega-Schnell'-Notebooks, die hier gerne mit einem "Boah, Altah, doppelt so viel Leistung für die Hälfte des Preises eines MacBooks!" umworben werden, vergleichen, die da sonst noch so in 'nem Media Markt oder Saturn rumstehen. 

Wenn du was vernünftiges auf der Windows-Seite haben möchtest, wirst du in 'nem Elektromarkt wahrscheinlich nichts finden, auch wenn es da durchaus ein paar Plastik-Notebooks zum ähnlichen Preis gibt - vernünftige Thinkpads und co führt man da nicht, glaube ich. Da muss man aber eben auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen als bei den Notebooks aus den Prospekten von Media Markt und co - man bekommt aber eben auch dementsprechend mehr für's Geld. (Nein, das, was man mehr bekommt, lässt sich nicht in Punkten bei irgendwelchen Benchmarks ausdrücken.)


----------



## Ahab (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Du meinst das MacBook, das es nicht mehr gibt?


 
Tatsächlich, das gibts ja wirklich nicht mehr?!  Naja...

Wichtig ist, dass er sich auch mit Mac OS zurechtfindet. Wenn man jahrelang mit Windows gearbeitet hat, ist der Umstieg sicherlich nicht einfach. Ein gewisses Maß an Offenheit gehört somit klar dazu - und die Gelegenheit, Mac OS *ausführlich *zu testen hat der TE bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt. 

Bevor sich das nicht geändert hat, ist jede Diskussion müßig. 

Fakt ist, dass man das gleiche Maß an Materialgüte und Verarbeitungsqualität bei Notebooks auch erst in Preisregionen findet, in denen die Macbooks wildern, eher noch ein Stückchen darüber. Das kann wirklich keiner leugnen und ich bin beileibe kein Apple-Fanboy. 

@Ezio & Quanti: bitte kriegt euch wieder ein, langsam wirds echt anstrengend.


----------



## sp01 (26. Juli 2011)

Mal unabhängig von dem für welches du dich jetzt entscheidest, würde ich dir keine 13" ans Herz legen. Ich selbst habe das MacBook(welches es nur noch als Restbestand gibt), für anspruchsvolle Video/Bildbearbeitung nicht so geeignet.
Beim Mac, würde ich ein MBP 15" mit i7, 8GB RAM und SSD empfehlen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> (...)
> Wichtig ist, dass er sich auch mit Mac OS zurechtfindet. Wenn man jahrelang mit Windows gearbeitet hat, ist der Umstieg sicherlich nicht einfach. Ein gewisses Maß an Offenheit gehört somit klar dazu - und die Gelegenheit, Mac OS *ausführlich *zu testen hat der TE bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt.
> (...)


 Das meinte ich mit meinem zweiten Post.
Es ist auf jeden Fall etwas anderes, wie man Programme installiert muss man erst herausfinden 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Die große Zielgruppe will Glanzdisplays,  also werden diese auch verbaut. Beim MBP 15 u 17 gibts übrigens eine matt Option


 
Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen, der dieses Design gut findet, egal wenn ich frage.


----------



## sp01 (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen, der dieses Design gut findet, egal wenn ich frage.


 
 die matten Displays. Bei den glänzenden, ja find ich auch nicht so toll.


----------



## syn0ox (26. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> [...], wie man Programme installiert muss man erst herausfinden


 

... und wenn man dann weiß, dass entweder ein einziger Klick im Mac App Store oder bei im Internet heruntergeladenenen Programmen das Verschieben des Programmes in den Programm-Ordner im Dock genügt, um ein Programm zu installieren, merkt man, wie einfach sowas für den normalen Nutzer doch im Gegensatz zu Windows sein kann.


----------



## oGuzee (26. Juli 2011)

Alter ich habe ewig und drei Tage gebraucht um herauszufinden wie man ein Programm deinstalliert! 
Es ist so einfach das man nicht mal darauf kommt! Einfach den Ordner nehmen, in den Papierkorb per drag&drop und das DING IST WEG! Keine Registry, keine Uninstall.exe's! 

Es ist wirklich genial einfach. Das einzige Manko ist wirklich das man nichts gescheites zum Gamen bekommt, und BootCamp ist auch nicht halbes und nicht ganzes! Wenn die Publisher Spiele auch für Mac's portieren lassen dann würden Mac noch weiter boomen


----------



## Apfelringo (26. Juli 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von dem für welches du dich jetzt entscheidest, würde ich dir keine 13" ans Herz legen. Ich selbst habe das MacBook(welches es nur noch als Restbestand gibt), für anspruchsvolle Video/Bildbearbeitung nicht so geeignet.
> Beim Mac, würde ich ein MBP 15" mit i7, 8GB RAM und SSD empfehlen.


 
Also ich muss sagen ich fand den 13 zöller von der größe her am angenehmsten. Aber er hat natürlich auch die schlechteste hardware das stimmt.
Eine intel hd 3000 und ein Dualcore ist nich so das wahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> die matten Displays. Bei den glänzenden, ja find ich auch nicht so toll.


 
Ich meine ja den glänzenden Klavierelack Look, keine Ahnung, wer das gut findet, aber inzwischen überall zu finden, bei Fernsehern, Notebooks, Table PCs und Handys.


----------



## Kingmagister (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch ein MBP 13" vor kurzem gekauft. Da ich momentan noch Schüler bin war diese Investition natürlich sehr groß für mich und ich habe mich lange gefragt ob sich das Geld lohnt.

Jetzt wo ich es seit einiger Zeit habe muss ich sagen: Es gibt kein geeigneteres Arbeitsgerät. Der Workflow wird immens gesteigert und man spart viel Zeit. Gerade im Bereich Video und Foto Bearbeitung. Ich nutze es auch in diesem Bereich! Das MBP kostet zwar deutlich mehr aber es lohnt sich. Zum Spielen würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach zu Hause bleiben und an dem Desktop daddeln. So mach ich es auch! 

Gruß,
Kingmagister


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

syn0ox schrieb:


> ... und wenn man dann weiß, dass entweder ein einziger Klick im Mac App Store oder bei im Internet heruntergeladenenen Programmen das Verschieben des Programmes in den Programm-Ordner im Dock genügt, um ein Programm zu installieren, merkt man, wie einfach sowas für den normalen Nutzer doch im Gegensatz zu Windows sein kann.


 Da hast du vollkommen Recht!



oGuzee schrieb:


> Alter ich habe ewig und drei Tage gebraucht um herauszufinden wie man ein Programm deinstalliert!
> Es ist so einfach das man nicht mal darauf kommt! Einfach den Ordner nehmen, in den Papierkorb per drag&drop und das DING IST WEG! Keine Registry, keine Uninstall.exe's!
> 
> Es ist wirklich genial einfach. Das einzige Manko ist wirklich das man nichts gescheites zum Gamen bekommt, und BootCamp ist auch nicht halbes und nicht ganzes! Wenn die Publisher Spiele auch für Mac's portieren lassen dann würden Mac noch weiter boomen


OSX ist super, aber die Bindung an einen Apple ist meiner Meinung nach der Nachteil.
Am liebsten würde ich auf meiner Kiste OSX und 7 installieren.
OSX für alles mögliche, 7 für Spiele.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

dann mach es doch


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> dann mach es doch


 Und wie?
Ich will Updates, Installation genau wie bei den Apple PCs.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

Geht alles ganz einfach, bei Intel PCs brauchst du nichtmal einen angepassten Kernel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> dann mach es doch


 
Würde Apple sein OS für alle Computer öffnen, würde es in einem Chaos enden, denn dann würde es extrem instabil werden, da es eben nur für Apple Hardware konzipiert ist.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

hm darum gehts jetzt auch nicht


----------



## AeroX (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Würde Apple sein OS für alle Computer öffnen, würde es in einem Chaos enden, denn dann würde es extrem instabil werden, da es eben nur für Apple Hardware konzipiert ist.



Deswegen empfehl ich ihm ein MacBook  

Das os ist einfach Top drauf konzipiert und läuft einfach ohne zu murren. So flüssig ist Windows noch nie gelaufen 

Edit: kaum steht MacBook oder Apple in der übeschrift, schon wieder über 70 Beiträge. Für so ne simple Frage


----------



## oGuzee (26. Juli 2011)

@Ezio willst du mir sagen das ich einen Rechner bauen kann wo ein i5 2500K verbaut ist und darauf OSX Lion raufklatschen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> @Ezio willst du mir sagen das ich einen Rechner bauen kann wo ein i5 2500K verbaut ist und darauf OSX Lion raufklatschen kann?


 
Probiere es aus, wird nicht laufen.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> @Ezio willst du mir sagen das ich einen Rechner bauen kann wo ein i5 2500K verbaut ist und darauf OSX Lion raufklatschen kann?


ja, aber das wird hier nicht gerne gesehen. Wenn dann bitte per PN!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Probiere es aus, wird nicht laufen.


 
mit den richtigen Komponenten läuft es perfekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> ja, aber das wird hier nicht gerne gesehen. Wenn dann bitte per PN!


 
Jop, weils illegal ist. 



Ezio schrieb:


> mit den richtigen Komponenten läuft es perfekt.



Dann "besorg" mal die richtigen Komponenten, kann man sich alle runterladen.


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Jop, weils illegal ist.


falsch


> Dann "besorg" mal die richtigen Komponenten, kann man sich alle runterladen.


es geht um Hardware...


----------



## oGuzee (26. Juli 2011)

Ok wenns so weit sein sollte schicke ich mal ne PN rüber


----------



## Reytiros (26. Juli 2011)

also solange man sich eine Mac OS X DVD kauft, sollte das alles legal sein (zumindest in Deutschland)
bevor ich auf den Mac umgestiegen bin, habe ich das auch mal probiert. Ist sehr mühsam, aber es lief damals auf meinem Intel Core Duo 1,6 GHz & 1 GB RAM sehr flüssig, sogar besser als Windows XP. Leider gab es keinen Treiber für meinen WLAN Adapter :/, wodurch das ganze ziemlich nutzlos war...


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Schlichtes und edles Design kommt immer gut an, aber soll ja Leute geben die Notebooks mögen die wie Raumschiffe aussehen


Naja, funktion over form undso. Aber als Apple Jünger wirst du das wohl nicht verstehen.


> Klapprige Macs musst du mir zeigen, ok? Die Verarbeitung vom aktuellen MBP ist konkurrenzlos.


Ist sie nicht, Thinkpads sind besser verarbeitet. Und ja, ich hatte beides in der Hand.


> Das Trackpad wird du zu schätzen wissen, wenn du es mal benutzt.


Trackpoint>>>>>Trackpad


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (26. Juli 2011)

also es kommt immer drauf an was du damit machen willst.
wenn du nur ein wenig internet, srufen und musik hören willst, dann lohnt ein macbook mal kein stück, denn dann tuts auch ein netbook. dafür muss man keine 1100 euro ausgeben.
eig fällt mir so perse kein grund ein sich ein macbook zu holen, außer wenn will einfach absolut nichts am system verändern, anpassen etc. denn es läuft von haus aus so wie es tut. windows oder linux kannst du beliebig rumschrauben und sachen anpassen wie du grad lust hast.
die glossy displays find ich einfach nur schrecklich..hab mir für mein edge13 eine matte folie gekauft und kann nun auch bei sonneneinstrahlung bei fast niedrigster helligkeit draußen sitzen und freu mirn kekes, wenn andere  mit glossy nichts ehen, trotz voll aufgedreht.

also wenn du später mal in iweclhe speziellen berufsrichtungen gehst und das notebook hier f+r lange zeit gedacht ist, dann musst du schaeun
also bei mir ander uni laufen zwar uach viele studenten mit macbooks rum, aber so ziemlich alle professoren nutzen thinkpads oder dell notebooks.
hab bis jetzt nur einen technischen mitarbeiter gesehn, der macbook nutzte, aber das dann auch mit linux ^^ mit nem sticker, I FIXED IT drauf.
selbst die bwler bei uns and er uni sagen, windows, damit läuft unsere software. und die ingenieure mit ihren programmen sowieso. 
so siehts zumindest bei mir an der tu aus. daher nutzen auch später die studenten die master machen oder promovieren windows notebooks oder linux. dafür haben die mehr software und auch von der uni entwickelte ist oftmals nur für windows


----------



## Ezio (26. Juli 2011)

> Naja, funktion over form undso. Aber als Apple Jünger wirst du das wohl nicht verstehen.


Lenovo Jünger?


> Ist sie nicht, Thinkpads sind besser verarbeitet. Und ja, ich hatte beides in der Hand.


haben die auch einen Alu Unibody?


> Trackpoint>>>>>Trackpad


Wie kann man mit so einem Ding den arbeiten? Habs mal probiert und konnte nicht mal ein Desktop Icon treffen.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (26. Juli 2011)

tja, wenn du damit nicht arbeiten kannst, dann ist es halt so. thinkpaduser wissen was sie damit haben. der beste mausersatz quasi. einfach präzise.
effizientes arbeiten ohne die hand großartiges von der tastatur zu nehmen um die maus zu bewege.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> tja, wenn du damit nicht arbeiten kannst, dann ist es halt so. thinkpaduser wissen was sie damit haben. der beste mausersatz quasi. einfach präzise.
> effizientes arbeiten ohne die hand großartiges von der tastatur zu nehmen um die maus zu bewege.


 Ganz ehrlich, der Punkt ist das geilste am Notebook überhaupt.
Gibt es das für dein Desktop?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (26. Juli 2011)

jo, hjier ein beispiel
Kundenbildergalerie für ThinkPad USB Keyboard with TrackPoint - Tastatur - USB - Deutsch


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> jo, hjier ein beispiel
> Kundenbildergalerie für ThinkPad USB Keyboard with TrackPoint - Tastatur - USB - Deutsch


 
Aber 65€ sind mir nur dafür zu teuer :'(
Trotzdem danke!! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (26. Juli 2011)

die ist spritzwassergeschützt und so. also das ist amazon. bei cyberport gibt die glaub ich für 55 oder so.
ich mien, ob du dir ne roccat holst oder sowas. ist für mich jacke wie hose.
pluspunkt, die göttliche ibm thinkpad tastatur. kann eigentlich kein hersteller so wie die. bis jetzt nie ne bessere tastatur gehabt, selbst macbooks nicht.
halt keine gamer tastatur oder so.
ist halt function over forms.
also wenn ich in der uni an dem bwl institut bzw in dem zu iwelchen räumen gehe und dann an offenen arbeitsräumen vorbeig eh, seh ich oft die mitarbeiter mit thinkpads auf ner ultrabase und dann so ne tatatur davor. quasi als desktop replacement. und dann das thinkpad selbst als mobiler begleiter wenn du unterwesg bist. eig ne coole sache


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2011)

Apple Macbooks sind keineswegs schlecht, von der Qualitaet her sind sie Top, mittlerweile denke ich ist der Preis gerechtfertigt. Dennoch meinen hier einige das Macbooks die einzigen guten Notebooks sind, was ueberhaupt nicht stimmt! Es gibt viele Notebooks die mindestens mit einem Macbook Pro mithalten koennen. Ein paar Beispiele waeren das HP Elitebook, einige Dell Notebooks und einige Schenker Notebooks. 

Einige behaupten hier auch das die Macbooks sehr gut fuer Audio/Video/Foto Bearbeitung ist und das viele Profis Machbooks es nutzen. Da muss ich aber klar sagen das das ueberhaupt nicht stimmt. In meinen Augen ist die Video/Foto/Audio Bearbeitung auf ein Macbook fuer moechtegern Profis, auch Amateure genannt. Habt ihr euch noch nie gewundert warum das alles so leicht zu bedienen ist?

Ist so wie mit Google Sketchup, das ist ne feine Sache, damit kann dann fast jeder mit wenig Hintergrund wissen arbeiten. Die echten Profis benutzen aber Blender oder aehnliches.


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst das MacBook, das es nicht mehr gibt?



welches gibt es nicht mehr bzw wird nicht mehr produziert  das neuste ist ja genau das selbe unibody gehäuse


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

das hier: Generalüberholtes MacBook mit 2.4-GHz-Intel Core 2 Duo - Apple Store (Österreich)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> falsch



In den Apple AGBs steht aber was ganz anderes drin.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Apple AGBs = Gesetz oder wie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Du stimmt dem aber zu, wenn du es nutzen willst und wenn darin steht, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, darfst du dem nicht zustimmen, da du was anderes machst.
Also betrittst du hier eine Grauzone. Mag sein, dass da noch keiner für bestraft wurde, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es illegal ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Du stimmt dem aber zu, wenn du es nutzen willst und wenn darin steht, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, darfst du dem nicht zustimmen, da du was anderes machst.
> Also betrittst du hier eine Grauzone. Mag sein, dass da noch keiner für bestraft wurde, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es illegal ist.



Ist es eben nicht jedenfalls bei uns in CH, da bin ich 100% sicher 

Der trackpoint hatte ich an meinem Dell Latitude und brauchte ihn nie er störte mich nur beim schreiben und wurde deaktiviert.

Was mich an den Lenovos stört ist das sie fette hässliche plastik stücke sind  und auf abstehende Akkus stehe ich überhaupt nicht 

MfG


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

nein? Illegal ist etwas, das per Gesetz verboten ist und das ist es nicht. Es gibt in Deutschland sogar Gesetze dafür, dass Software nicht an Hardware gebunden werden darf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> nein? Illegal ist etwas, das per Gesetz verboten ist und das ist es nicht. Es gibt in Deutschland sogar Gesetze dafür, dass Software nicht an Hardware gebunden werden darf.


 
trotzdem kann man es nicht auf jeden PC installieren. Komisch nicht?


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Ja sehr komisch, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen will


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sehr komisch, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen will



Wie unlogisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ja sehr komisch, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen will


 
Aha, wie passt es dann aber zusammen, dass es nicht Hardware gebunden sein darf?


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Dass es nicht an Hardware gebunden sein darf heißt nicht, dass es zu jeder Hardware kompatibel sein muss


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, wie passt es dann aber zusammen, dass es nicht Hardware gebunden sein darf?



da apple nicht mit der Software sondern mit der HW Geld macht.... (Snow Leopard Vollversion + iLife 11 gibts für nen hunderter bei Win zahlst du für das ultimate einiges mehr und nich das oem anschauen weil das wäre nämlich dann auch ilegal da du kein System Builder bist ) 

MfG


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

Und der TE so: Alter ich wollte nur wissen ob ich ein MacBook oder ein Windows Notebook kaufen soll..


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> Und der TE so: Alter ich wollte nur wissen ob ich ein MacBook oder ein Windows Notebook kaufen soll..


 
Ist doch einfach, er soll das kaufen, das seinem Einstatzzeck am Besten dient.
Will er was zum Hinstellen haben, nimmt er einen Apple, will er was zum Arbeiten haben, nimmt er einen Windows.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Macs sind genau so zum arbeiten!


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach, er soll das kaufen, das seinem Einstatzzeck am Besten dient.
> Will er was zum Hinstellen haben, nimmt er einen Apple, will er was zum Arbeiten haben, nimmt er einen Windows.


 
Ganz ehrlich quanti, ich benutze beides, und ich lese die ganze Zeit dein Unwissen bei Macs, wer sagt denn das man bei Macs nicht Arbeiten kann? Es geht sogar um einiges leichter!
--Du solltest mehr über Macs in Erfahrung bringen bevor du was postest.. btw: ein Mac würde den TE mehr als gut ausfüllen.


----------



## sp01 (27. Juli 2011)

Bin gespannt für was sich der TE letztendlich entscheidet, ich vermute mal für einen Mac.


----------



## Apfelringo (27. Juli 2011)

Na da habe ich ja was losgerissen hier^^
Mit so viel Beiträgen hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, aber das Thema "Mac" scheint zu ja polarisieren in der Pc gemeinde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich quanti, ich benutze beides, und ich lese die ganze Zeit dein Unwissen bei Macs, wer sagt denn das man bei Macs nicht Arbeiten kann? Es geht sogar um einiges leichter!
> --Du solltest mehr über Macs in Erfahrung bringen bevor du was postest.. btw: ein Mac würde den TE mehr als gut ausfüllen.


 
Ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren mit Macs, daher weiß ich auch, dass die Books nur nett aussehen, aber langsamer sind als preislich gleiche Windows Notebooks. 
Und mein Mac Book Air ist schon das vierte gewesen, weil der Kram ständig auseinander gefallen ist, nie wieder Mac Book Air.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Hast du mit dem Hammer drauf gehaun oder wie kann ein Alu Unibody kaputt gehen?


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

Anscheinend ist es so das wir Mac-User Feinmotoriker sind, die Windoof-User anscheinend brachial grobmotorisch (das liegt sicherlich an den Bluescreens)


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt für was sich der TE letztendlich entscheidet, ich vermute mal für einen Mac.


 Würde mich auch sehr interessieren!! 



oGuzee schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es so das wir Mac-User Feinmotoriker sind, die Windoof-User anscheinend brachial grobmotorisch (das liegt sicherlich an den Bluescreens)


 Wer Windows für seine Bluescreens verurteilt, ist nicht fähig dazu, dieses zu bedienen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (27. Juli 2011)

Echt, wer Probleme mit Bluescreens hat sollte mal lernen einen PC zu bedienen. 
Ich hatte bei Windows 98, XP, Vista und 7 erst einen Bluescreen. Und das auch nur beim Übertakten. Übertakten, kennt ihr Mac User sowas oder erlaubt Steve euch das nicht?


----------



## Reytiros (27. Juli 2011)

Jungs wir wärs, wenn ihr dem Threadstarter ein paar Notebooks vorschlägt, anstatt hier zu bashen?

@ Apfelringo
Wenn du das Geld hast und dir das MacBook (Pro) gefällt, würde ich das nehmen solange dir die Leistung reicht. Beim MacBook kannste nichts falsch machen, dir wird das Ding gefallen^^ Hatte mir vor einem Jahr die gleiche Frage gestellt, habe nichts bereut.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Echt, wer Probleme mit Bluescreens hat sollte mal lernen einen PC zu bedienen.
> Ich hatte bei Windows 98, XP, Vista und 7 erst einen Bluescreen. Und das auch *nur beim Übertakten.* Übertakten, kennt ihr Mac User sowas oder erlaubt Steve euch das nicht?


 Mir geht es genauso.
Aber auch beim Mac kann man übertakten, soweit ich weiß.(ob es Prime o.a. für Mac gibt? )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Apfelringo (27. Juli 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt für was sich der TE letztendlich entscheidet, ich vermute mal für einen Mac.


 
Vermutlich hast du recht^^

Um mal ein paar für mich entscheidende Fakten zu nennen:

- Die Wertstabilität ( d.h wenn mir das Os nicht zusagt, werde ich keine probleme haben es zu verkaufen oder wenn ich es nach 1-2 Jahren nichtmehr brauche)
- Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich! gut ich habe mich beim Fachhandel davon überzeugt, vorallem das Display hat es mir angetan  (Das Design ist natürlich auch sehr ansprechend)
- Das pure Interesse mal ein anderes Os auszuprobieren
- Akkulaufzeit
- Die Positiven äußerungen über systemstabilität, virensicherheit, vorhandene Software, schnelligkeit
- tf2 ist mac kompatibel^^ (nicht falsch verstehen, ich kaufe mir das Ding nicht zum zocken)
- einfach die Tatsache, das ich daran nicht groß rumschrauben oder extra einrichten muss, man schalted es an und es ist alles vorhanden und funktioniert (zum schraueben und mich aufregen, das etwas nicht geht, habe ich meinen Tower Pc mit Windows. Bei dem ich übrigens das Netzteil tauschen muss, also wenn ihr ein gutes kennt mit Kabelmanagement und 500-600w...)

Das sind die Gründe, welche meine die Entscheidung in richtung Mac gewichten.

Aber es gibt auch Dinge die mir nicht so zusagen:

- hoher Preis für die gebotene Hardware
- möglicherweise Kompatibilitätsprobleme
- ich werde auf Arbeit von fanatischen Windowsanhängern gemobbt..
- ich finde Stephan Arbeit unsympathisch....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Hammer drauf gehaun oder wie kann ein Alu Unibody kaputt gehen?


 
Die Dinger können halt nichts ab, wenn man sie auch "benutzt", wie in Flugzeugen, im Handgepäck verstaut, als Luftfracht aufgibt, usw.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

Ein gutes NT zwischen 500 und 600 Watt ist das Seasonic X-560 Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich werde es mir bald auch kaufen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, das mit der Virensicherheit ist so ne Sache... es gibt Viren für Mac, und wenn es einen gibt muss der Apple Support alles verleugnen, könnte dem Image von Apple Schaden. Und ja, das ist schon passiert.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Virensicherheit ist so ne Sache... es gibt Viren für Mac, und wenn es einen gibt muss der Apple Support alles verleugnen, könnte dem Image von Apple Schaden. Und ja, das ist schon passiert.


 Aber mit Windows bist du bei weitem Virenanfälliger.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ein gutes NT zwischen 500 und 600 Watt ist das Seasonic X-560 Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W ATX 2.3 (SS-560KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Ich werde es mir bald auch kaufen!


 
Spitzen Post.  



zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Virensicherheit ist so ne Sache... es gibt Viren für Mac, und wenn es einen gibt muss der Apple Support alles verleugnen, könnte dem Image von Apple Schaden. Und ja, das ist schon passiert.


 
Viren sind ja nur deswegen so selten, weil das OS selten verbreitet ist, das darf man halt nie vergessen.
Welcher Virenschreiber oder Hacker interessiert sich schon für die paar Macs, die auf der Welt rumstehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spitzen Post.
> (...)


*hust*


Apfelringo schrieb:


> (...)
> zum schraueben und mich aufregen, das etwas nicht geht, habe ich meinen  Tower Pc mit Windows. Bei dem ich übrigens das Netzteil tauschen muss,  also wenn ihr ein gutes kennt mit Kabelmanagement und 500-600w...
> (...)


 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Dinger können halt nichts ab, wenn man sie auch "benutzt", wie in Flugzeugen, im Handgepäck verstaut, als Luftfracht aufgibt, usw.


hast es nicht richtig verpackt, ein Plastikbook hätte noch schlimmer augesehen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Viren sind ja nur deswegen so selten, weil das OS selten verbreitet ist, das darf man halt nie vergessen.
> Welcher Virenschreiber oder Hacker interessiert sich schon für die paar Macs, die auf der Welt rumstehen.


 
Irrglaube


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

Also Mac's sind von Hause aus nicht Virensicher.. im Gegenteil: Das System steht offen für alles! Man muss sogar die Firewall selbst aktivieren. (Windows standardmäßig aktiviert)
--Also Viren können bei Mac's viel mehr spaß und böses Zeugs anrichten..


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

In Unix kann ein Virus dank der Rechteverwaltung im System nichts anrichten, wenn man einen bekommen sollte was nur durch exziplite Bestätigung des Benutzers möglich und damit sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> hast es nicht richtig verpackt, ein Plastikbook hätte noch schlimmer augesehen.


 
doch, keine Sorge, war sehr gut verpackt, das Display ist gerissen (2x gehabt).
Mein Windows Laptop war ja in der gleichen Tasche drin und das war völlig OK.



Ezio schrieb:


> Irrglaube


 
Ach, Mac ist kein Nischen OS?
Da sehen die Zahlen aber anders aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

Wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat, @quanti "hasst" Apple wie die Pest, hehe

‪Iphone Vs. Mixer‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil. 

Ich hasse Apple doch nicht, mich nerven nur die Jünger, die ihren Teppich abends in Richtung Steve Jobs ausrollen und ihn anbeten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat, @quanti "hasst" Apple wie die Pest, hehe
> 
> ‪Iphone Vs. Mixer‬‏ - YouTube


 Das Video ist geklaut! Hier einige Originale:
‪Will It Blend? - iPhone‬‏ - YouTube
‪Will It Blend? - iPhone 4‬‏ - YouTube
‪Will It Blend? - iPad‬‏ - YouTube
‪Will It Blend? - Justin Bieber‬‏ - YouTube
‪Will It Blend? - Germany‬‏ - YouTube


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> 
> Ich hasse Apple doch nicht, mich nerven nur die Jünger, die ihren Teppich abends in Richtung Steve Jobs ausrollen und ihn anbeten.


 
Wenn es so viele hochwertige Win Notebooks gibt, dann poste mal ein paar Alternativen, hab noch keine einzige in diesem Thread gefunden, Hauptsache es wird dumm rumgelabert!


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Habs doch gewusst 
Ist das gleiche wie beim iPhone, zuerst wird groß gelabert aber wenn es um eine konkrete Alternative geht, kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Habs doch gewusst
> Ist das gleiche wie beim iPhone, zuerst wird groß gelabert aber wenn es um eine konkrete Alternative geht, kommt nichts mehr.


 Wie wäre es mit dem Samsung Galaxy S2?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

wie immer rausgeredet... das SGS2 ist keine Alternative.

Ich will ein Smartphone in 3,5" das gleich dünn, gleich gut verarbeitet ist und mindestens gleich schnelle Hardware bietet. Wo gibts das bitte?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> *wie immer rausgeredet...* das SGS2 ist keine Alternative.
> 
> Ich will ein Smartphone in 3,5" das gleich dünn, gleich gut verarbeitet ist und mindestens gleich schnelle Hardware bietet. Wo gibts das bitte?


 Wie rausgeredet? 
Was spricht gegen ein größeres Smartphone?
Wenn du wirklich ein kleines willst, dann kenne ich keine Alternative, weil ich mich mit Smartphones sehr wenig befasse...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Gehts jetzt um Handys? 
Ich finde HTC besser als Apple, schon alleine deswegen, weil man kein Apple OS benutzt.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Apple besser als HTC, weil man kein Google OS benutzt 

Alles über 3,7" ist mir definitiv zu groß und in dieser Klasse GIBT ES KEINE GLEICHWERTIGE ALTERNATIVE ZUM IPHONE!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich finde Apple besser als HTC, weil man kein Google OS benutzt



Benutze ich auch nicht. Windows Phone 6.5 FTW. 



Ezio schrieb:


> Alles über 3,7" ist mir definitiv zu groß und in dieser Klasse GIBT ES KEINE GLEICHWERTIGE ALTERNATIVE ZUM IPHONE!



Nö, ist es nicht, der Bildschirm kann nicht groß genug sein, Apple ist zu klein und dann geht nicht mal Flash.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich finde Apple besser als HTC, weil man kein Google OS benutzt
> 
> Alles über 3,7" ist mir definitiv zu groß und in dieser Klasse GIBT ES KEINE GLEICHWERTIGE ALTERNATIVE ZUM IPHONE!


 Dafür gibt es aber auch in der Klasse des S2s keine Alternative von Apple 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es aber auch in der Klasse des S2s keine Alternative von Apple



Liegt halt daran, dass Apple nur ein Modell auf den Markt hat und keine 2 oder 4.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Genau das meine ich immer... es geht um eine ALTERNATIVE und nicht jemandem etwas aufzuzwingen, das er gar nicht will und nicht zu seinen Anforderungen passt.



> Nö, ist es nicht, der Bildschirm kann nicht groß genug sein, Apple ist zu klein und dann geht nicht mal Flash.


jetzt willst du schon meine subjektiven Empfindungen bestimmen?  ich hab ein DHD und das ist mir DEFINITIV ZU GROß, Flash hab ich darauf noch nie genutzt und hab es auch nicht vor!



> Dafür gibt es aber auch in der Klasse des S2s keine Alternative von Apple


Ist auch gut so wenn Hersteller verschiedene Zielgruppen haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> jetzt willst du schon meine subjektiven Empfindungen bestimmen?


 
Dann bestimmte nicht, was wie groß sein muss.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

WTF? 
Ich werde wohl wissen, wie groß mein Smartphone sein soll und danach suche ich aus, welche Modelle in Frage kommen. Oder willst du auch ein 18,4" Riesen Notebook wenn ich dir das empfehle?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Öhm, gehts jetzt hier nur noch um Handys oder was soll das werden, wenns fertig ist?


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns nicht mehr weiter geht, dann kommt eben eine dämliche Ausrede.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte, das Thema ist inzwischen gegessen und der TE will sich ein günstiges Mac Book kaufen, oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Juli 2011)

@quanti

Lass ihn am besten.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

der TE hat glaub ich noch nicht entschieden. btw wo sind jetzt die Alternativen?

Ich werfe mal das hier in den Raum: Dell XPS 15z, Core i7-2620M 2.70GHz, 8192MB, 750GB, WUXGA (n0015z04) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## zøtac (27. Juli 2011)

Um das zu klären: 
Ein Android Gerät muss 100%ig wie das iPhone sein, damit es eine Alternative ist. Und weil er das so empfindet ist ein iPhone Konkurrenzloß. 
Und Quanti will den Thread nicht mit OT/Spam zumüllen und deshalb denkt Eizo er hätte den Fanboywar gewonnen.

//Edith:
http://shop.lenovo.com/deweb/de/de/learn/products/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1/


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> der TE hat glaub ich noch nicht entschieden. btw wo sind jetzt die Alternativen?



Keine Ahnung, ich meine, er wollte sich ein Mac Book Pro kaufen.
Muss er halt wissen. 



zøtac schrieb:


> Um das zu klären:
> Ein Android Gerät muss 100%ig wie das iPhone sein, damit es eine Alternative ist. Und weil er das so empfindet ist ein iPhone Konkurrenzloß.
> Und Quanti will den Thread nicht mit OT/Spam zumüllen und deshalb denkt Eizo er hätte den Fanboywar gewonnen.


 
Das ist ja immer so, Android ist ja nur ein iPhone Klone, mehr nicht. Sieht zwar nett aus, aber die Abhängigkeit von Google würde mir schwer auf den Sack gehen.
und.. seien wir doch mal ehrlich, ohne Jailbreak kann man das iPhone doch vergessen, da läuft ja gar nichts drauf.

Mir gehts nicht darum, dass ich das letzte Wort habe, das ist mir egal, aber langsam wird das hier extrem OT, Das Handy gequatsche muss ja nun echt nicht sein.
Jeder hat hier seinen Favoriten, also lassen wir es dabei.


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

Also jetzt sind wir jetzt bei Smartphones? Hahahah

Also Leute,
das SGS2 ist derzeit das Maß aller Dinge im Smartphonesegment! Sry Ezio aber der Trend geht klar Richtung 4".
Darüber hinaus ist das SGS2 auch viel viel schneller als das iPhone4 (Ja ok "wenn das iPhone 4S/5 kommt werden wir sehen")
Und Android ist iOS um WEITEN überlegen! Es gibt nichts was du mit dem Android nicht machen!

@TE sag doch mal bitte endlich was, sonst werden wir hier uns noch wirklich zerfetzten!


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Wie oft noch? Das Ding ist mir zu groß!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wie oft noch? Das Ding ist mir zu groß!


 
Gewöhn dich daran, das iPhone 5 wird auch größer werden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juli 2011)

Das gibts noch das Samsung Wave 1/2 mit dem bada BS. Momentan ist das 1.2 aktuell aber nächsten Monat kommt das bada 2.0 raus und das soll ja der überhammer werden.
ps. 3.4 Zoll also perfekt, nur Apps gibts kaum, hehe


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Wenns über 3,7" wird, werde ich mir auch sicher kein iPhone 5 kaufen...


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Toshiba Portege R830 und Satellite R830, Samsung NP410B2B, HP ProBook 5330m und 6360b (mit opt. LW), Fujiutsu Lifebook P701 und S761, Lenovo Thinkpad T420s


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Laut Internet (hatte mal eben geguckt) wird das iPhone 5 ein 4 Zoll Display haben.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2011)

Und das iPad 2 ein "Retina Display"


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Laut Internet (hatte mal eben geguckt) wird das iPhone 5 ein 4 Zoll Display haben.


 
oder 3,5 oder 3,7... man weiß es nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> oder 3,5 oder 3,7... man weiß es nicht!


 
Mal schauen, ob das gebogene Display Realität wird.


----------



## oGuzee (27. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Und das iPad 2 ein "Retina Display"


 
Der war echt gut.. 

Oder vielleicht mit einem SuperAmoled+ ?


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob das gebogene Display Realität wird.


 
Gibts schon beim Nexus S, ist nix besonderes....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Gibts schon beim Nexus S, ist nix besonderes....


 
Ich weiß, dass das nicht neu ist (ach.. Apple.. ), aber das iPhone 5 soll das ja auch haben, daher meine Anmerkung und welche Vorteile das hat, weiß ich so auch nicht.


----------



## Ezio (27. Juli 2011)

Damit es beim Sturz nicht kaputt geht glaub ich mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Dazu muss man es in Schaumstoff einpacken.


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn es so viele hochwertige Win Notebooks gibt, dann poste mal ein paar Alternativen, hab noch keine einzige in diesem Thread gefunden, Hauptsache es wird dumm rumgelabert!


 
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



thysol schrieb:


> Ich wuerde dir spontan zum Schenker XMG A501 raten.
> 
> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
> 
> Das ist eines der besten Allround Notebooks die mann aktuell kaufen kann. Macbooks dagegen sind deutlich teurer und haben nicht so gute Allround Qualitaeten wie das Schenker.


----------



## oGuzee (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass das nicht neu ist (ach.. Apple.. ), aber das iPhone 5 soll das ja auch haben, daher meine Anmerkung und welche Vorteile das hat, weiß ich so auch nicht.



Es hat zum einen den Vorteil das du das Handy irgendwo hinlegen kannst ohne dir einen Kopf über das Display machen musst, es ist ja gebogen, und zum anderen ist das scrollen wohl angenehmer durch das gebogene Display
Kurzum: bullshit


----------



## schirocco (28. Juli 2011)

Außerdem soll es sich noch schöner Telefonieren lassen, da es sich besser am Ohr anfühlt


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> Es hat zum einen den Vorteil das du das Handy irgendwo hinlegen kannst ohne dir einen Kopf über das Display machen musst, es ist ja gebogen, und zum anderen ist das scrollen wohl angenehmer durch das gebogene Display
> Kurzum: bullshit


 Das trifft es 
Evtl geht es schneller kaputt, wenn man draufhaut 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## oGuzee (28. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das trifft es
> Evtl geht es schneller kaputt, wenn man draufhaut


 
//sign


----------

